# Undergroundsupplements Newsletter Issue #7



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

Letter from the Tazmanian Devil
Hello all! Yes I know, It is about time! Well lets just say that I needed to take a break. A lot of things have happened to me personally which has taken alot of my time. As you may have seen, I have "popped" back up from time to time to answer my email and to address some issues on the Underground. So whats been happening? Where have I been? Well lets see....

No, I didnt die, get busted, or plain flat out quit my role as a guru, friend and bodybuilding. I'm still dedicated to the Underground, its members and to my training. The break that I took was sort of a forced one. I lost my job where I had access to the internet on an everyday basis. I had a falling out with my newly appointed boss. He wanted an ass-kissing "Yes" man. And I just didn't fit the bill. I was waking up everyday hating life because I had to go to my job. So, during a big meeting, I told my boss exactly how I felt about his management skills after he told me that his requests come second to my customers! A lot of other people felt the same as I do, but allowed me to convey their feelings. I had endured this little prick for 4 months, and I had just had it with him. So a couple of days after the meeting, he handed me my pink slip which read that I had 2 weeks to finish my job. Yeehaa!!!! So now, I'm happier. My family is happier. But, I'm without full access to the net. So it looks like I will have to finally get off my ass and hook up my home PC to the net. So, I will be back full time soon. Be patient.

In my trade, Im a computer LAN/WAN Engineer. I have been in the computer business even before the first IBM PC was hitting the shelves. (Im showing my age!) Part of the reason why I like the business is that I am paid to come up with solutions to make a company work better, grow, and become richer. Thus, I like to see people succeed. So you get the idea of why I do what I do for the Underground and it's great members. I love to hear the praise, the gratitude from the members when they email me to tell me that a source that I recommended came through for them after they have been ripped off a couple of times. Or someone writes me to tell me that a certain exercise I told them to do, is helping them get stronger or gain more inches on their biceps, or a woman who had a baby 6 months ago, is in better shape then she was before she was pregnant. It is a free "high" for me. The feeling of being appreciated or needed is universal in the human race, so I really indulge in it. This is why I do this newsletter, find reliable, honest sources. I don't do it for money, nor will I ever.

So this letter is to you, reader. To thank you. Thanks for accepting me and trusting in me. I will do my best to never let you down. I will keep up the hard work of keeping the sources honest, to give you the latest and greatest up-to-date information on the happening of our beloved sport. Thank you to the people that have been keeping tabs on the Underground. We are getting noticed by some celebrities. They visit the Underground frequently and was drawn to it because of our "no foolishness" attitude. I have received compliments from our "compitition" due to the popularity of our site. I'm back, thanks for the break. It made my family very happy.

So here is the next edition. Please enjoy and as usual, your feedback is welcome.

Tazzy


NOTICE: No liability is assumed by Underground Supplements or the authors for any information contained herein. This text does not contain medical advise. Specific medical advise shoud be obtained from a licensed health practitioner. Neither Underground Supplements nor the authors advocate, promote or encourage the use of anabolic steroids or other illegal drugs. The information contained in this publication is not intended to induce or persuade anyone to use or possess anabolic steroids or any other illegal drugs Any references made directly about the effects of anabolic steroids, about obtaining anabolic steroids are for information purposes only and are expressions of the authors opinions. This publication is an attempt for a practical source of information, rather than scientific.



Section I --Tricks, Tips for getting the "gear" thru the U.S. Customs.
Note: remember when reading this.. it was originally written about 13 years ago.. maybe longer ~basskiller

Part 1
"Uno" Anyone?


This idea came from a member of the Underground. I cannot remember who exactly told me this idea, but I thought it was ingenious and the member says he used this trick countless times and it has always worked.

This trick requires you to stop at three locations. Your ATM for your money, a department store or drug store, and your Post Office. I will assume that most of you have heard of the card game "Uno". If not, then you need to hang it up and go to a domestic source. Im sorry! First stop, the department store or drug store. You need to pick up the UNO card game, and a decorative gift bag that would be for a 8-12 year old birthday gift. A birthday card and envelope, will help you sell the whole idea to the nosy customs agent if he/she decides to inspect your package.

As you know, the UNO deck comes in a package which houses two stacks of cards, side by side. The box is red and black. Also, the size of the cards are a little bigger then your normal deck of cards. Now the UNO deck can be bought in different ways. The box can be shrink wrapped with cellophane, or they can be housed in a cardboard blister that is suitable for hanging on the store pegs. Either way, remove the cellophane, or the cardboard blister. But keep the box intact!

Begin by removing one stack of cards from the UNO box. From the stack of cards, remove 2-6 cards from the deck and set aside. Looking at the UNO cards, keep them face down. The UNO cards will be black with a white border. Inside the black, the word UNO will be printed. Take a very sharp pen knife or razor knife and cut out the black part of the card leaving just the white border. Do this to all the cards in the deck minus the 2-6 cards you have set aside. Basically you are making a secret compartment. Once you are done, take the cut cards and stack them up. Taking the un-cut cards, put them on the top and the bottom of the deck. Wala-you have a normal looking stack of cards! This secret compartment can house four to six amps of your favorite juice! I recommend pulling out 6 cards and putting 3 on top and 3 on the bottom. It makes for better padding and handling. Do the same with the other deck of cards. With both compartments, you can get up to 12 amps hidden safely with padding included (a little cotton).

Once you are done, put the stack of cards back in the UNO game box, put the UNO game in the decorative "birthday" bag, but do not seal the bag. Take the birthday card, put your money in it, and pertinent information, instructions to put the amps in the secret compartment, your address, etc. Put the card in the envelope, again do not seal it, and write on the envelope, "Happy Birthday Little Tommy or Becky!" Whatever you would like, again, try to sell this to the customs agent. Put the card in the birthday gift bag with the UNO deck and put the whole thing in a box, or padded shipping bag and send it off to your overseas source. Once your source is ready to send your gear, have him stack the amps in the secret compartment and put the un-cut cover cards in place. Scotch tape will help him keep the stack intact when trying to put everything together. Once he/she has the amps packed, and put in the UNO box. Use some saran wrap and wrap the UNO box up. Not tightly, just to look like your trying to protect it. Allow the the UNO game to be recognized. Put the UNO box in the birthday bag, with some decorative tissue for the added "special" touch. Seal the bag with scotch tape. Have him take the card and seal that too. But don't put it in the birthday bag. Put everything in a padded shipping bag or box and put your correct address down. When your source puts your address down, make sure he puts the addressee name that matches the name on the card that you chose! Also, make sure he puts down a return address (bogus or not) but make him/her use the name of Uncle or Aunt. Trust me, it is a better sell to the Customs agent.

Good luck!

Idea provided by Tex Rattlesnake

Part 2

Hints for Recieving the Package


I put this section back in this issue, due to the fact that we have a lot more members who are new to the game of "mail order gear" on the Underground. This may be redundant to most of you, but this is for the newest members that need to have this knowledge.

If you are new to the game of obtaining gear through the mail, please pay very close attention to this section. This knowledge will keep you from getting in unneeded trouble. If you ever have any questions, remember, the dumbest questions pertaining to this subject are the UNASKED ones!


NEVER sign for or acknowledge ordering a package. (example), If a postman will not deliver without a receiving signature, write it off as a loss and change your source. This is the most important rule! If the "postman" tries to give you a package and have you sign for it, tell him/her that you were'nt expecting anything from (wherever/whomever) and the name on the package doesn't even live here. If they persist, you can bet your ass something is up! Tell them to go away and close the door on them. Do not buy into any story that they serve you. Even if your Postman is familiar, do not trust them.

This should go without stating, if you are being followed to your P.O Box (by someone you suspect as law enforcement) abort the pickup. If you've picked up the package already and notice that you are being tailed, go to the nearest mailbox and dump the package. When picking up the package, keep an eye out. Don't be too paranoid. But, if something doesnt seem right to you, don't pick up the package.

When you know that the package has been delivered to your mailbox of your home, take it inside, and have a magic marker handy. As soon as the package is in your home, IMMEDIATELY write across the face of the package in clear legible script:

RETURN - NOT AT THIS ADDRESS or RETURN TO SENDER. Leave it in an area that is close to the front door to make it look like you were going to drop it back in the mailbox as a rejected item on your very next trip outside. If you are being watched, and they approach you, they have nothing on you as you were just about to toss it back in the mailbox as a rejected item. If no one approaches you, you should be O.K. But, just to make sure, don't open the package for a day or two, if the law is staking you out, they will make their move within 24 hours. You can be sure that they won't wait more than a few days after you receive the package to try and bust you. After a two to three days, you should be cool.

Author's note: The above hint is based on the EliteFitness "Secrets of Mail Order Steroid Success". I want to make sure I give credit where credit is due. The above is free advise. You don't have to listen to it. You may not agree with it. But the ideas and thoughts come from customers that have been using these methods without failure for years.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*Section II -- "JUICE NEWS"*

Part 1

Theramex "Testosterone Au Jus"


We all know that Testosterone is the grandaddy of the steroids. Testosterone works. Plain and simple. Enanthate, Cypionate, Propionate, Suspension, Undecoanate, Sustanon, Sten, the blends; whatever. Everyone who has used these has had results when used with a good training regimine, proper diet and proper administration. Some of the testosterones make you retain more water than others, some dont upset your own testosterone production, most are injectable but one is oral, there are veterinary versions, most of the injectables are oilbased - but one is water-based. As you can see, there are many versions, manufacturers, strengths, etc. But one doesn't really get a lot of attention and it should. This testosterone comes from the people who have brought us the highly popular Parabolan. It is called Testosterone Heptylate Theramex. Theramex is the name of the Lab in France that produces it. It is the only firm worldwide that produces it and it is sold under the name of Testosterone Heptylate Theramex. It has been in production since 1955. I will call this compound T.H. for short. T.H. has a very strong androgenic effect which goes hand in hand with a distinct anabolic component. T.H. is excellent for rapid buildup of strength and high quality muscle mass. If you look at the gain rates, this testosterone is milligram for milligram stronger than Enanthate, Cyp, and Prop.

T.H. leads to a stong protein synthesis in the muscle cell and promotes recovery to a high degree. The pump effect is enormous during the workout and a noticeable appetite increase happens only days after your first intake. The gains are usually very solid muscle due to the low water retention. Enanthate and Cypionate are usually marked for high water retention. So if users of testosterone who usually get puffy, give T.H. a try.

The side effects of T.H. are similar to Cypionate and Enanthate, minus the high water retention. You still have to watch out for aromatization and a lowered Testosterone production rate.

There are 3 different versions. A 50mg/ml, 100mg/ml, 250mg/ml. Men should stick to the 100mg or 250mg versions. Women should stay with the 50mg version. A favorable dosage for rapid buildup is at least 250mg to 750mg max. a week for men and 50mg to 100mg a week for females.

From the WAR, the description is as follows. The ampuoles have a dark red imprinted lettering on the amps which cannot be scratched off. When you run your finger over the letters you should be able to feel them. There is no label. One of the characteristics is the white ring on the neck of the ampuole and is approximately 6mm above the ampuole cap. The liquid is of a light-yellow color. There are 2 amps in a plastic bed. On the back side, the bed is welded to an aluminum pull-off. The package box is green on the front and has a removeable, white paper label with the expiration date on the back. Im telling you this because there are fakes out there. Know who you are buying from. Currently, there are no endorsed sources that carry Heptalyte. So be careful. If you receive some T.H., refer to the WAR, for it has pics of what T.H should look like.

If you get your hands on some real T.H., I think you will be extremely happy with the results.

Part 2

Seen this Ad?

GROWTH HORMONE

GET IT LEGALLY FROM

MEDICAL

PROFESSIONALS


FITNESS & BEYOND

(A SPORTS CLINIC)

1-800-750-0146

Chances are you have seen this ad in the back of your favorite muscle magazine. Im a big fan of HGH so this ad caught my eye. So I had a friend give them a call. This is what happens. Once you get through, you are asked to hold. They then ask you for your name, address. The person you are talking to is not a Medical Professional by my interpretation. Basically you are talking to a sales rep. Once they have your name and address, a week later, you then get a letter in the mail from Fitness & Beyond. Basically what you receive is a questionnaire about your health history. Once you fill this questionnaire out, you send it back to Fitness & Beyond. You also have to send about $75. U.S. dollars. This is for processing. Once they receive it, they review it, and if you do not have a major disease, you become a patient. Now you can get growth hormone from them legally! Yahoo! You get a prescription and you can take it to your local pharmacy and get it filled. Or you can use Fitness & Beyond and they will be glad to fill your prescription. Wow!, So far so good you say? Well there is a small catch. The prescription is for 13 I.U's at a time. At the optimal dosage you need, 13IU's would only last you maybe 3 days! Here is the real kicker--The prescription price is $320.00 to $350.00!!!! Most health insurances do not cover HGH. But it is legal, there are no hassles from the feds, Unfortuneatly you have to be a millionaire to afford an effective cycle. Now I am not telling you to not do this, Im just giving you the facts on this type of operation.

Now on the black market, I have seen 30IUs of Protropin, sell for $250. to $300.-- you do the math. But you have to make sure that you know and trust your source for this. HGH can be faked so easily. HCG and Insulin are sometimes sold as HGH from unscrupulous dealers. Remember the old rule: Buyer Beware! If you try this route and want to test to see if you got real HGH instead of HCG, then go out and buy one of those home pregnancy test kits. The easiest one to use is the "Clear, Blue-Easy". Take a drop of the HGH and put it on the test strip. If you get a positive, then you got fucked! If no result show or negative shows, then you have real HGH. But you still have to worry about getting Insulin. But if you bought the pre-mixed solution (2 vials, one with dry product, one with bacteriostatic water) you have real HGH.

So, make your own choice, legal or black market. You know the repurcussions of each. Be careful and please read up or talk to gurus before you invest a large amount of money in a cycle of HGH.


Part 3

Nubain


For awhile now, I have seen the requests for Nubain come up more often then I like. Thats right folks, Im against the use of it. I think that our sport has enough to contend with without adding this to the mix. But as I write this article, the use of Nubain is growing and growing. I've seen users pay $200.00 for a 10ml vial! Nubain has a bunch of nicknames as well as the users of Nubain. Nubain is sometimes referred to as "bain", "no-pain", "the nube", and "bodybuilders fixit". Bodybuilders and others who use it frequently are usually referred to as "bain-heads". Just by the nicknames, you can access that Nubain is an effective pain-killer. It is in my opinion, an addictive drug. I have seen firsthand how sick people get when coming off Nubain. It is like watching a de-tox. I'm not lying here! I know of sources that have added Nubain to their list of products and most of their customers have no connection to bodybuilding.

Bodybuilders are using Nubain as a pain-killer. We all have suffered from sore, achy muscles, joint pain or other small injuries while lifting heavy and intensely. Bodybuilders will take a dose before they lift for a pain-free workout. When not feeling the pain, heavier poundages can be used and injuries do not have to be felt while lifting. This may sound appealling to some of you, but I think you take a big chance of injuring yourself more, or straining a joint, or muscle even more. You really don't need me to tell you how crazy this is. Another way bodybuilders use Nubain is they inject it before doing major cardio when in the cutting stage. Nubain does have thermogenic and anti-catabolic properties. So bodybuilders feel like they can cut fat faster, and do not have to worry about muscle-wasting when doing major cardio. This method, doesn't necessarily cause damage to the muscles, it can cause over-exertion. So, let me give you the breakdown of what Nubain is. Im referencing the "Physical Enhancement with an Edge":

Chemical Name: Nalbuphine Hydrochloride

Generic Name: Nubain

Manufacturer: Rhone - Mexico

Abbott Labs - U.S.A.

Dosage Form: Rhone: 5 x 1 ml ampuole = 10mg per ml

10ml vial = 10mg per ml

Abbott Labs: 10ml vial = 20mg per ml

Type of Drug: Synthetic, Narcotic Agonist-Antagonist Analgesic

Ingredient: Nalbuphine HCI.

Identification:

A clear injectable solution. The Mexican version is bottled within a clear glass vial, with the products entities displayed in red ink. Lot#MKA507A imprinted in black ink, which has been added to the bottle at a latter date. The solution itself is clear, and colorless. The multiple entry lid has a blueish-green flip off cap, which cannot be put back on, once pried off. The products accompanying package is white with the products entities written in black ink. There are two dark navy blue stripes joining a navy blue box containing a white figure. There is also a red tab displayed on the front right corner of the package.

Description:

Nubain is a potent analgesic which had been equivalent to that of morphine on a milligram basis. It had been clinically used as a supplement to have balanced anesthesia for before and after analgesia, and for women when in the throes of labor and delivery. Clinically, Nubain had been stated as having had a low abuse potential, although psychological and physical dependance tolerance had often followed abuse or misuse. However, several athletes who had overly indulged in this compound, often had proven, that Nubain frequently had become addictive if it had been administered regularly. Once an addiction had been established, larger and more frequent dosages had been required to have achieved previous obtained states of relief.

Administered dosages:

Do not dose at all. Stay out of this dangerous cycle. You are a bodybuilder, not a drug addict. If you experience too much pain, then follow this advice and dosage.

If you injure a joint or muscle, call a physician immediately. If you are extremely sore, then: Take aspirin, ibuprofen or any OTC pain reliever. Stay out of the gym, let your muscles recuperate naturally, give your body a chance to heal itself. You will be amazed how effective your workouts will be when you are fully rested.

Side Effects:

If you didn't follow the advice above, here are the side effects of Nubain. Remember, all drugs have side effects!!! So listen up. Some of the more common side effects known to have occurred in individuals who had taken the Nubain route have included, sweaty or clammy skin, nausea, vomiting, dizziness, dry mouth, bitter taste in the mouth, speech difficulty, headaches, nervousness, crying, depression, unusual dreams, numbness, high and low blood pressure, cramps, itching, disturbances in vision such as blurring, and a possible flushing or warming sensation. Abrupt discontinuation of Nubain which had followed prolonged use, had often been followed by symptoms of narcotic withdrawal. These symptoms had included abdominal cramping, nausea, vomiting, rhinorrhea, lacrimation, restlessness, anxiety, elevated temperature and "goosebumps". These withdrawal symptoms are very similar to people who are detoxifying from crack cocaine.

So, hopefully you are now "Nubain-smart". It is nothing but trouble and I personally would like to see it taken out of the Bodybuilders arsenal. Someone very close to me got on the Nubain kick and the person spent a ton of money for it. This person did not take food out of his family's mouth or take the roof from their heads to support his like for Nubain. But he could have used the money for supplements, Joint supporters, or hell even roids. Once he decided to kick the habit, he was severly sick for a week and took 2 weeks to recover after that. He lost over 20 pounds and lost a lot of strength. Like I said, some dealers are charging $200.00 per vial! The stuff down in Mexico only costs about $30. - $35.!! They are making a killing off of the stuff. Once their customers become hooked, then they will always have repeat business. I am asking the other "officers" of the Underground to side with me and dissallow any kind of pitches or advice concerning Nubain.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*Section III -- Supplements/Herbs*

Part 1

"Cutting Edge" Supplements


Most of us read the various muscle magazines. Almost all of the magazines will have advertisements for "Cutting Edge" or "Legal Grey Market" supplements. I thought that we should look into some of these things. I believe that a lot of them are viable resources in a bodybuilders arsenal. I have used some and would swear by some, and tell you others are fake or just junk. I am going to use the term "Cutting Edge". The terms are closely related, but I believe that some companies out there have sold "grey market" supplements that do not do what the ads claim they do. So now the term "grey market" is tainted. Now, I will tell you that there is one company that I trust to send you real legit "Cutting Edge" supplements. If you decide to try some of these supplements, give my friends at Genapharm a call. I will supply you the money and other information at the end of this article. They have my full endorsement. Cutting edge supplements are what I term as supplements that have not been fully tested by the FDA. They contain substances that greatly enhance athletic endurance, muscle mass, fat loss. They work better than most legal supplements you can buy over the counter at your local GNC. They dont work as well as real anabolics, but some are real close. Most of these Cutting Edge supplements may be banned in the future by the FDA or the DEA. Why? Because they work almost as well as anabolic steroids. Hell, some testosterone precursors are just a couple of molecules away from the real deal! Lets take a look at the latest.

ANDROTROPIN

Many of you may have seen this product advertised in the back of popular Muscle Mags. Well I have tried it and I believe it to be the best natural GH booster on the market today. I would take the recommended dosage 1/2 hour to 45 minutes before my workouts and let me tell you I would get some of the best pumps in my life! I never felt like this when I was on the juice or on real HGH!

Why is Androtropin so effective? Anterior pituitary peptides and the Protope PolyPeptides (GHRPS) are small patented protein peptide molecules. When these peptides are delivered to the pituitary or the hypothalamus they are able to bind to specific receptor sites and stay there for a prolonged period of time.

These receptors are the ones involved in the regulation of the activity related to the hypothamalic pituitary axis -- the hormone that controls GH levels. In the case of the Protrope Polypeptides (GHRPS), this means the secretion of growth hormone releasing hormone (GHRH) from the hypothalamus and/or GH from the Pituitary. Androtropin also contains pure German Androstenedione which as you all know can temporary raise your testosterone levels up to 300% creating the ideal androgenic environment for the conversion of GH into IGF-1 (the hormone we are ideally looking for).

The additional support chemicals in this formula are the secondary factors that make this product so distinctive. Tyrosine and DMAE are present to increase levels of the stimulatory neurotransmitters Dopamine, Norepinephrine, Epinephrine and Acetocholine. Dopamine is a powerful stimulator of GH response as is the role of Acetocholine which is indispensable in its role of GH release. High levels of Dopamine and Acetocholine are absolutely required for significant GH release especially when used synergistically with the GHRPS. The uniqueness of the formula extends much further than the active components that make Androtopin.

Right now, there are a lot of Growth Hormone formulas on the market which are single dimensional which makes for great scientific literature. Keep in mind that the human body is a multi-dimensional living organism; the more the angles involved are covered, the more superior a response is achieved. Androtropin is so advanced in this category of products. Research has shown that Androtropin promotes a positive GH level, increased testosterone level, as well as elevating Dopamine and Acetocholine levels which are muscle building neurotransmitters.

Contents of Androtropin:

Dose - 6 capsules,one hour before strenuous workout.

Androstenedione 400mg

Anterior Pituitary Peptides/Protrope Polypeptides 4000mg

Tyrosine 100mg

DMAE 100mg

Vitamin and Minerals co-factors:

Zinc

Copper

Vit. B6

Vit. B5

Vit. C

One bottle is good for a 30 day cycle.

METAPOLIN

Metapolin (Advanced Anabolic System) is manufactured by Aborg Biomedical Laboratories. This product features a wide array of hormone potentiators that work in a synergistic fashion to produce powerful muscle building effects.

One of the bodys most powerful muscle building hormone is testosterone. The bodys ability to produce lean muscle is dependant on the amount of testosterone our bodies can produce. Higher levels of testosterone can result in higher amounts of muscle mass.

What does Metapolin contain? Well lets go down the list.

Dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) is a hormone produced by the adrenal gland. It is a metabolic intermediate in the pathway for the synthesis of testosterone. In order for the body to produce an optimal level of Testosterone, the DHEA levels need to be at an optimal level too. Therefore this is a key pro-hormone for synthesis of testosterone.

Androstenedione is a metabolite of DHEA and is the direct precursor to testosterone. Androstenedione when taken orally will increase the levels of both. Just an oral 100mg dose of Androstene can temporary raise the bodys testosterone level to 237%.

TribulusTerestris is a plant extract, which increases the LH levels (lueteinizing Hormone) in the blood. Supplementing a body's LH levels in the presence of hig levels of DHEA and Androstene ensures the conversion of these pro-hormones to testosterone. Metapolin contains real Bulgarian Tribulus in their product. Bulgarian Tribulus is superior to others because I believe that in contains much more SAPs than others. I am also an avid believer that Tribulus is an invaluable tool to use after you come off a steroid cycle. I believe it to be just as effective if not more effective than Clomid.

Chrysin is an aromatase inhibitor, which blocks the conversion of testosterone to estradiol and other estrogens. In men, estrogen is elevated through the aromatization of testosterone which can lead to increased water retention, fat accumulation, and in severe cases gynocomastia. Chrysin interferes with the production of enzymes that are produced by the bodys liver which are necessary for the aromatization process, thereby resulting in overall fat loss, and natural testosterone elevation. Some of you may know Chrysin by the other name of Flavone X. I believe that Chrysin is an invaluable tool to use while on a steroid cycle.

Contents of Metapolin:

Tribulus Terrestris 500mg

4-Androstene 3, 17-dione 50mg

(Androstene)

Dehydroepiandrosterone 50mg

(DHEA)

Chrysin 200mg

(5, 7-Dihydroxy Flavone)

Flavone-X

Primavar

This product contains the 19-Norandrostendione and the 4-Androstenediol. 4-Androstendiol converts to testosterone via a different enzymatic pathway (3-beta hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase) than 4-Androsstenedione (17-beta hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase). Since the body produces more of the enzyme that converts 4-Androstenediol to testosterone, it should be a more efficient pro-hormone than 4-Androstenedione. The great thing about this cutting edge product is that the two compounds do not compete for the same conversion enzymes. With Primavar, you get a double blast creating a powerful anabolic effect. 4-Androstenediol = elevated Testosterone levels and 19-Norandrostenedione = elevated Nandrolone levels, which all equals to more muscle mass and greater strength.

Contents of Primavar:

19-Norandrostenedione 100mg

4-Androstenediol 100mg

(4-Androstene 3beta, 17betadiol)

Primavar II

If you like Primavar, then Primavar II is just like it with an extra kick. This product contains Bolandiol. Bolandiol is the most effective 19-Nortestosterone (Nandrolone) precursor legally available. It is very anabolic, anti-estrogenic, and anti-catabolic. Like Primavar, Primavar II contains 4-Androstenedione which is one of the most effective Testosterone precursors legally available (It has been tested to be 3 times the potency of Androstenedione). I recommend that you stack this with Primavar or Androtropin.

Contents of Primavar II:

Bolandiol 100mg

(19-Norandro-diol)

4-Androstenediol 100mg

(4-Androstene 3beta, 17betadiol)

Nora-Kaszen

This product contains the 19-Norandrostendione, which converts to Nandrolone in the liver. Nandrolone is the chemical base of the steroid Deca-Durabolin, an effective and one of the most popular steroid in the bodybuilders arsenal. Nandrolone has the muscle building attributes that Testosterone has but has less androgenic effects like acne, hair loss which is associated with Testosterone. Also, because of its poor conversion to estrogen, there are fewer negative side effects associated with elevated Nandrolone levels than with high Testosterone levels. Right now, 19-Norandrostenedione is one of the most popular supplements out there. The reasons are because the users are reporting 8-10 pounds of lean mass with significant increases in strength.

Also, users are reporting losing substantial bodyfat especially in the abdominal region without much changes in dietary habits. Some users even claim to have faster recovery times after strenuous workouts.

Contents of Nora-Kaszen:

19-Norandrostenedione 100mg

Pyroclen

Genapharm carries this product and claims it to be their best fat burner. It contains the proven E.C.A stack which we all know, helps the body burn fat by its thermogenic effect. This product contains real Ephedrine, Caffeine and Aspirin, not the herbal equivalents. It is best to use this product for a short time to get extremely lean and cut. The dose contains the correct amount of Ephedrine (25mg), Caffeine(100mg) and Aspirin(325mg) to synergetically work to help you lose fat.

Efortex

This is the most comprehensive bodybuilding product that is often overlooked. Developed in Romania by Terapia S.A. for advanced resistance training athletes. It covers a full array of benefits ranging from its anti-catabolic effect on muscles to central nervous system stimulation. Its main role in thyroid precursing is to increase the utilization of ingested protein and carbohydrates, as well as, enhance overall metabolism favoring the regeneration of working muscles; completely safe and effective. Ideal while dieting to facilitate the fat-burning process while retaining your increasing muscle gain. The best way to use this product is with a fat burning product like Pyroclen.

Contents of Efortex:

Glycine 50mg

L-Glutamic Acid 75mg

L-Tyrosine 30mg

L-Lysine 87.50mg

D.L.Monopotasium Aspartate 75mg

D.L.Diaspartate of Mg. 4H2O 75mg

Anhydrous Caffeine 31mg

Of course Genapharm has the real Pump N' Pose. If you read the major muscle magazines, they all state that the only U.S. Company that carries real Pump N' Pose is Genapharm.

Now Genapharm is carrying the second generation of Pump N' Pose and it is called:

Esic-Klean

This is the same as real Pump N' Pose but Esic-Klean has an additional 15% of collagen mixed in which will allow you to lower the amount of injections to the same site. The collagen will give you quicker results and the newly gained size is supposed to be more permanent than the Pump N' Pose! This has been used and tested by some of your favorite IFBB pros. We wont tell which ones! It works!

Genapharm will soon introduce:

Gamma-G

A legal alternative to GHB (Gamma-Hydroxyl-Butrate) and it is supposed to be just as good as the real deal. Ask about it!

If you want to try these cutting edge products, then I do recommend that you call the good folks at Genapharm. They are extremely curteous, knowledgeable and are willing to answer any questions that you may have. They are very helpful in telling you how to use the products to get the best out of them and yourself. Genapharm will stand behind their products. I have talked to the President of Genepharm, Mr. Haddi Ghandour and I find him to be extremely knowledgeable on all facets of the bodybuilding industry. He is one of the most honest and trustworthy businessmen that I have encountered. He is also a good friend. He has helped me countless times and is always very patient with my questions and believe me, I have had alot of them. I am looking forward to the day when I get to meet him. I plan to in the early fall.

So if you want to try these supplements call Genepharm. They accept most major credit cards. Trust me, you will be thanking me. If you do, please mention this newsletter to whomever you place your order with.

Genapharm, Inc.

P.O. Box 80468

Austin, TX 78708

(512)339-4722

(512)339-6246 Fax


Part 2

Yohimbe "The Erection Pill"

Yohimbe Bark


Yohimbe is a tree that grows throughout the African nations of Cameroon, Gabon and Zaire. (A similar plant in South America is called Quebracho). For centuries, natives from these areas have ingested both the crude bark and purified compound as a tonic to enhance sexual prowess and as an aphrodisiac. The bark has been smoked as a hallucinogen and has been used in traditional medicine to treat angina and hypertension. The herb is a sensual stimulant for healthy men and women. Today, doctors prescribe an extract from the tree to treat organic impotence.

Yohimbe's energizing effects stem from it's ability to increase blood flow to the genitals, both male and female. It is thought to stimulate the pelvic nerve ganglia and thus is helpful for men with erection problems. In fact a prescription drug, yohimbine hydrochloride, is the only FDA approved drug for impotence. Effects can include increased libido, increased sensation and increased stamina. Women have also reported similar effects and general pleasant sensations.

Yohimbe bark contains about 6% yohimbine. This onstituent is an indole alkaloid that is classified as an alpha-2-adrenergic blocking agent. The herb has a general nervous system stimulatory effect and can cause changes in blood pressure by dilating blood vessels. It can increase the heart rate, raise body temperature and increase blood pressure. At higher dosages, it has a mild psychotropic effect. Yohimbe bark stimulates chemical reactions in the body that may aid in psychogenic cases of impotence, due to fatigue, tension and stress. Clinical studies have shown the herb to be effective in restoring potency in diabetic and heart patients who suffer from impotency. As an alpha-adrenoreceptor blocker, yohimbe reduces the effect of hormones that cause constriction of blood vessels, which typically increases as we age. It increases the body's production of norepinephrine which is essential in the formation of erections. Yohimbe may also boost the adrenaline supply to nerve endings, which can quicken male sensual stimulation. It has been used in combination with ginseng and saw palmetto as a remedy for men with low sex drive. Yohimbe is also a short term MAO (monoamine oxidase) inhibitor and should be used with caution, especially if you have high blood pressure. Being an MAO inhibitor, yohimbe should not be taken with any food or drink containing tyramines (cheese, chocolate, beer, aged meats, nuts, etc.) and particularly not with the amino acids tyrosine or phenylalanine. A rise in blood pressure can result from the body not being able to remove the tyramines from these foods. It may be dangerous if used with anti-depressants, sedatives, antihistamines, caffeine, or amphetamines. Yohimbe may have other side effects such as racing heart rate, irritability, headache, nausea, sweating, dizziness and frequent urination. Anyone with a heart condition, kidney disease, glaucoma or history of gastric or duodenal ulcers should avoid this herb.

Part Used: The inner bark. Used in tablet, liquid extract, and powder forms.

Common Use: The herb has been used for centuries as an aphrodisiac for men, and has similar effects with women. Recent studies suggest the drug may be effective in the treatment of male impotence especially that associated with diabetes.

Yohimbe can be inserted in a topical cream for actual spot reduction. I have used it on my thighs and found that it works wonders. The cream is sold by QFAC and it is called Yo-Be-Lean.

What is Yo-Be-Lean?

Yo-Be-Lean is specially created from an European formula to reduce lower body fat cellulite. Yohimbine is primarily an alpha-2 adrenergic blocker which blocks presympathetic alpha-2 adrenoreceptors. This topical cream consists of 12% yohimbe extract, which applied specifically to resistant lower body fat areas, effectively reduces fat and cellulite distribution. Bodybuilders, and especially women have a very difficult time shedding bodyfat from their lower bodies due to the high concentration of alpha-2 receptors in these areas. Yo-Be-Lean when applied directly to these troublesome spots, is the only effective method of stimulating the "fat burning" properties in these areas. Stop wasting time and losing precious muscle mass with diets and thermogenic agents which do not affect the lower body lipolysis what-so-ever. Learn the secrets which Europeans and many expensive top rated beauty salons have known for years.

"The cream was based on the 1988 Greenway UCLA research showing girth reduction with topical applications of various compounds. Although the mass-market jumped on the aminophylline a few years back, it's my feeling that the size reduction was from a local diuretic effect. It appears that whatever fat reductions achieved with topical yohimbine, does not return upon cessation of the application".


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*Section IV -- "Personal Page" : Bodybuilders experiences.*

This is a section that contains personal insights and thoughts of your fellow bodybuilders, friends on the Message boards, etc. You may identify with some of the thoughts, stories, insights. This is an open forum for anyone to write in. If you have something that you would like to share that you think others may enjoy, or could learn from, please write in. All participation is welcome!

Part 1

Rants

I think this section is needed. This section could be a venting place for all Underground members to vent their frustrations , share their odd happenings that occur in the gym, or how the public looks at them. I will start this dance.

Sometimes I ask myself is getting huge worth it? I dont mind the pain, the time, the exhaustion, the soreness, the whey protein farts (ha ha). But the main thing I do the bodybuilding thing is for myself. It helps me feel better about myself. Some people like to feel better about themselves by performing better at their jobs, being the best father/mother they can be, being the best husband/wife they can be. I think wanting to feel good about yourself is universal; everybody wants to. I believe that being accepted or admired by other people, especially by the opposite sex is one of the best ways one can feel good about themself. Doing better at your job, being a better lover/friend to your better half, and being a better parent are all very important things. More important than being huge with muscles. But in my thinking, taking care of your body will raise your confidence in yourself, which in turn helps you to like yourself, thus will help you perform better at being a husband/wife/lover or a parent, or if your not currently one of the aforementioned, will help you excel in your career.

As a male, I love to get the attention of a female. Most women would prefer their men to be in shape. When I ask women what their version of being in shape is, they want to see lean muscle, abs, and nice buns. Most dont care about how much muscle. But, when I show pics of the men in Flex magazine, most women cringe when they see the bodybuilder with the bulging muscles and veins sticking out. But to my surprise, most of the women I asked were unaware that the bodybuilders dont look like that all the time. I explain to them that they look like that because they have pumped up their muscles due to the strain of lifting heavy weights, they dont look like this when just walking down the street. But the pics usually do not show the models body in the relaxed state. But being dedicated to bodybuilding for as long as I have, I have grown pretty large in the muscle state. I do attract attention. I also compound that by wearing rag tops, tank tops, spandex pants out to casual places. But for going out to the movies or to a casual dinner, most of us may opt to wear something from the Otomix or Gorilla wear catalogues. I mean, we work hard for every ounce of muscle we get, why not be proud and show it off?

Also, in my gym, I and my workout partner have the luxury/curse of being being the biggest guys in the gym. Like yourselves--our workouts are intense. We scream, grunt, yell and push each other. When we workout, we keep to ourselves, but we attract alot of attention. After our workouts, my partner goes home. I tend to hang around. Its question and chit/chat time. Im a very friendly person and very approachable in the gym. After our workout, you can come up to me if you like, bullshit, ask questions, or whatever. I like people. Sometimes I dont. I know, your asking why is being the biggest in the gym a curse, well here is the rant. In the gym, there are different kinds of annoying people. Here is a list of them with explanations:

1. The "Heydudes"- These are the young guys that come up to experienced lifters and bodybuilders to ask a question while they are working out and interrupt them. As being older then they are they will try to get my attention by yelling, "hey dude!". I usually tell them that my name is not "dude". I tell them to get to me after I work out. Usually this pisses them off, so they dont ask their question. Oh well, fuck 'em.

2. The "Cutters"- These are the people who love to hop on your bench, pull weights off or put add weights while you are using it, after having just done a set and are now resting near your bench. I love to correct these impatient assholes. I do it to them even if they do it to another lifter. They think they can do it because they are bigger than the guy/gal they are "cutting" in on. It is rude, and I hate rude, pushy people. "Working In" with someone is fine. There is a difference between Cutting in and Working in. A really big "fuck you" to these people.

3. The "Wanderers"- These are the people that are usually inexperienced with gym etiquette. They cut in front of you when you are looking at yourself in the mirror while doing barbell or dumbell curls. Most of the time, they can be corrected in a friendly manner. They are not doing it to be assholes, they just need to be taught. But, there are some that know better. Any suggestions on how to handle these rude fuckos?

4. The "Hooked-on-Phonics"- Most gyms have a magazine rack. The magazines are for the people who work out on the steppers, stationary bikes. Some read in between their sets. But there are some that sit on the stations and kick back and read the magazine for quite awhile. They hog up the machines, or stations and do nothing resembling a workout except to turn a page, and drink from their water bottles. You know all that reading makes a person really thirsty. Maybe they were on their way to the library and took a wrong turn. We have a couple of these literary geniuses in my gym.

Im sure that you have people like this in your gym. I go to 3 different gyms and the people I have described above frequent these gyms. I will put more down on the next issue. Thanks for reading. I hope to hear from you on this subject.

Tazzy


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*Section V -- Training Hints and tips*

Part 1

New Radical Exercise for Delts


This is a very different type of exercise that you dont find in any of the books. At the Arnold, I had the great pleasure of meeting Larry Scott. He is a true gentleman and one of the nicest guys in the business. I learned this from one of his Secrets. I have used this exercise and believe me if done correctly, it works! It brought out the side delts and that is the trick of looking wide! Give it a try, start out light and learn it first it is tricky and it seems unnatural, but you will love the results, I did! Credit for this article goes to Larry Scott. It is the best description on how to do the exercise right without showing you.

The dumbbell rack needs to be just high enough that you can lean over, off balance into it. It should hit you about at the crotch line. Actually, this isn't too critical. It could hit you anywhere around this area and it will still work. But you do have to lean off balance to get the movement right.

Grab a pair of dumbbells. A little light at the beginning because I want you to get the movement right. Oh, before I forget. You should be facing a mirror as well. Hold the dumbbells with the little finger higher than the thumb. This places all the stress on the deltoids rather than the triceps. Keep the dumbbells in this position throughout the movement. Press the dumbbells overhead... not to lock out position but, just through a range of movement that is only the middle 3/5s of the exercise. Okay... this is important!

I don't know how to tell you this but, you don't actually press the dumbbells. You press the elbows. Sounds crazy but... let me explain. You see... your deltoids don't give a hoot what is happening to either the dumbbells or your wrists but they do care what is happening to your elbows. I know I told you earlier about that "little finger higher" stuff. But just listen.

It's the arc of the elbows that the shoulders are aware of. I want you to press the elbows so that, if possible, they would touch up somewhere behind the back of your head. I've got to get you to see this clearly or you're not going to grow and... you're going to end up looking like an Albatross going through a mating dance. What should I say?... Hmm... Well, Let's just try again. Oh, wait a minute, I forgot something... The dumbbells start out with the palms facing the mirror... Not facing each other. You're going to be tempted to start out having them face each other because it helps you get this part of the motion down easier but... don't do it... because it makes it harder to get the eccentric part of the exercise correct.

Okay let me repeat... press the elbows up and behind as high as you can... trying to keep the arc that would have the elbows touch together behind the head. Actually, neither the dumbbells nor the elbows go very high. It's probably not even the middle 3/5s but more like the middle 2/5's of the exercise.

Okay now for the lowering part of the press. Once you get the elbows in the top position... Slowly lower the dumbbells, at the same time try to keep them as wide as possible. All the time keeping the little finger side of the dumbbell higher than the thumb side. Okay that's it! Now let me read over what I just said and see if it makes sense. Oh, Oh. I can see I've got to tell you more about lowering the dumbbells... because this is very important. As you lower the dumbbells... Try to stretch out and get them as wide as possible. (Remember to keep the little finger side of the dumbbell higher than the thumb side). This places all stress right directly on the side deltoid head. You will not believe the fire you are going to feel in your outer dels. Good luck, my friends.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*Section VI -- Black List: Mail-Order Scams, Companies, and Scumbags!*

Please pay close attention to this section. If we work together we can make rip off artists and scammers a thing of the past. If a potential source wants to advertise his wares on our board,

he/she will be required to give up their home address, phone number and other pertinent info about themselves. The information that they submit will be verified. This may be a harsh method, and it will drive some source away, but the ones with nothing up their sleeves except to do an honest business will be glad to help us with that info. If these sources turn sour on us, then I will advertise the pertinent info on their whereabouts. I have 2 sources that will be posting on our board that will help us get gear from time to time. They do not want to be advertised and they wish to do their business in a low key manner. They will offer to help any honest buyer out by giving them the oppurtunity to do business. In order to get in contact with them, you will have to be referred by one of their customers that have a good repoire. So watch each others back. The person that you are gracious enough to help out by answering his/her questions, or giving some free advice maybe the one to turn you on to these reliable sources. So on the UNDERGROUND SUPPLEMENTS board, it might pay off nicely to be nice and watch your fellow bodybuilders back!

So on to the blacklisted sources.

0 Drugstore O.L. Skouvara & Co., Epaminonda 82, Thiva32200, Greece -- all outgoing mail/packages are flagged by U.S. Customs.

1 Euro Care Mail order Pharmacy, The Netherlands -- Shutdown due to MM2000 article.

2 B.Mougios & Co. Pittakou 23, T.K., 54645, Thessalonike, Greece -- Shutdown

3 Paul Parker / Carlos P.O. Box 83130, San Diego, CA, 92138 -- Busted/DEA gathering information.

4 IC (formerly SHAL) P.O Box 465, North Jackson, OH 44451 -- Scammer/Sells fakes

5 "[email protected]" Coosa, GA Customers reporting that they never received goods.

6 "[email protected]" Toledo, OH Customers reporting that they never received goods.

7 "[email protected]" Customers reporting that they never received goods.

8 "[email protected]" Toledo, OH (could be Stone) Bad reports from customers.

9 Rejuvenation IMP Customers reporting that they never received goods.

10 MDT Customers report that source sells counterfeit and fakes

11 Pharm-Europa Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes

12 R. M. Products Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes

13 Farmlette Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes

14 Winfield Assoc. Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes

15 Farma-Mex (Pharma-Mex) Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes.

16 Swess Pharma Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes

17 NM This source is a scumbag. Counterfeits/fakes/scammer

18 Spider Labs This source is a scammer


Now a list of the more recent scumbags. The above do not post too much and will be easy to spot. To the newest members of our web site, take a good look at the following scumbags. They advertise on the ANABOLIX and ELITE FITNESS boards. They will not be allowed to advertise on our board.

0 Rob O - Robert Orlando - "[email protected]" SCAM ARTIST/RIP OFF/SCUMBAG!

1 Bullforce - "[email protected]" SCAM ARTIST/RIP OFF

2 Steroid or F.M.- "[email protected]" Resides in Spain. Extremely slow delivery or no delivery! I recently asked for a price list and the guy sent me one. So he still is in business.

3 Babou - "[email protected]" Out of business--Do not send money!

4 D.Young - Dewitt Young - [email protected] Mail troubles to U.S. - Extremely forgetful. However, customers that reside outside the U.S report no problems.

5 Mr. Musclehead This is the quickest scam Ive seen done. This is the source that made trouble for "Hulkster". That trouble is exactly why there will be no advertising of sources on this newsletter. You may hear rumors that "Mr. Musclehead" is actually the "Hulkster". These rumors are not true. The "Hulkster" gave his endorsement to "Mr. Musclehead" and advertised his services. Well, alot of people hold the Hulkster in high regard and trusted this source that the Hulkster trusted. Thus, a lot of people sent in their money. Needless to say, they never received their goods. This was a huge scam because of the big sum of money that was hustled.

6 Comptroller - This is the famed "scanner source". This source will send a scanned image of the products he will send you, when he receives your money. However, some customers are claiming rip-off. They are not receiving their paid-for goods. Comptroller isnt answering the allegations.

Offline - This is the latest of the scumbags. He is a Canadian source and if you have been contacted by him, tell him to get lost. If you did get ripped off by this source, then please contact me and I will give you his vital on how you can reach and harrass him.






GRAY LIST


This is the "Grey List" . This is a list of sources that are having problems. They are not fully blacklisted. So use at your own discretion. These sources have come through for some of their customers.

0 Mexiboy - Customers are now complaining that they have not received goods from him. The word is that a source close to Mexiboy is claiming that a hacker is threatening Mexiboy. This has not been confirmed.


CUSTOMS ARE FLAGGING!!


This list is for sources that are legit but may be having problems with U.S. Customs flagging shipments from them.

Unfortuneately I have to put up two sources. These sources are legit and are doing their business honorably. But due to Customs interference, they are now in this category. The first source is :

0 Powersupplements or Pharmagroup They are extremely legit and an honest pharmacuetical company. I have had the fortune in talking to the president of this company and I like him alot. I will work with him to see if we can get his shipping methods changed so he can get his quality products out to the members of the Underground.


----------



## basskiller (Feb 11, 2012)

*Section IV -- Counterfeits/Fake Steroids*

Part 1

Fakes (Useless)

- Russian Dianabol Blister packs have poor quality print (in Russian) and it has "Methanadrolone" and "000.5r" printed on it. The colors used

for this print is black and blue. The directions that come with

the tablets, is printed on a green like colored paper.

- Deca Durabolin From Organon Co. (Greece) Lot#931104-012 Exp. 991128

100mg/ml, 2ml/vial, 3 vials per box

- Deca Durabolin From Organon Co. Lot#292698A 200mg/ml, 2ml vial. The vial

is brownish in color with a blue cap.

- Sustanon Russian Sustanon "CYCTAHOH 250" The 1cc amp is clear with

a bright scoring mark around the neck. The label on the amp has

rounded corners. Lot#252179, Manufacture Date: Mai '95

Exp. Date: Mai 99.

- Pronabol-5 India, the fakes come in a plain foil strip on 10 tabs. The real version

comes in a vacuum packed foil strip with purple writing on it. The tabs

are marked "P-5"

Part 2

Counterfeits (good stuff)


These are the latest counterfeits floating around. They contain real steroids but sometimes they may be underdosed, or another type of steroid is used instead of the advertised one.

- Parabolan Negma (France) Parabolan Exp. 08/96

- Test. Ethanate Steris Labs (USA) 200mg/ml 10cc vial

- Test. Cypionate Steris Labs (USA) 200mg/ml 10cc vial

- Test. Propionate Steris Labs (USA) 100mg/ml 10cc vial

- Test. Suspension Steris Labs (USA) 100mg/ml 30cc vial

- HCG Steris Labs (USA)

- Primobolan (Spanish) 100mg/ml contains 50mg Nandrolone Phenlypropionate. The blue spot is smaller, the

score mark is very visable, different plastic tray.


----------

